# Hornady zombie 223 ammo



## poutpro (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone tried these out yet? Look pretty much like the V-max. 223 loads are getting pretty hard to come by in my area, but these are, for somereason, still available.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

From what I have read, the Zombie max are loaded with Amax bullets, not Vmax bullets.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I heard they were V-max...Nothing in writing though.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Midwayusa has them advertised as Z max. They are green tipped. Guess they are close to the V max. I have not shot them though. They ought to be ok I would think.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not positive on the Zombie Max rifle rounds, but i happen to know that the Zombie Max pistol rounds are the same projectile as their critical defense rounds. 
I load them in my carry weapon because IMHO critical defense is one of the best factory defense loads for civilian use and the Zombie Max is the same round just a green tip and smaller price tag lol.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to try them out yet, damned Zombie Apocalypse is running a bit late! This really bites, man!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Scored 1000 projectiles in 50 gr .224 for less than 12.00 per 100. What ever they are they are going to shoot coyotes out of my R-15 and an occasional cat and paper just as accurate as any other Hornady ammo I bet. I thought the green tips would be easier to Identify my 50 grainers over the 52 amax,53v-max,55 v-max and 60 gr v-max as all the red tips look alike and most of them these old eyes of mine dont see the differences for sure.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice score on the pricing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I haven't had a chance to try them out yet, damned Zombie Apocalypse is running a bit late! This really bites, man!


Yeah... It bites brain


----------

